

IoT has finally hit the mainstream. Now what? - iotsri
https://gigaom.com/2015/01/10/iot-has-finally-hit-the-mainstream-now-what/

======
eveningcoffee
I feel horrified as they (the masses) do not have any glue what they are
doing.

